# Gleamin Kleen Vs Audi Q7- New Car Prep



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

This was done at a Audi Dealership, they was instructed not to touch the vehicle apart from usual PDI so was expecting vehicle to still have transport wraps still intacted. However it wasnt and upon first setting my eyes on it it was very noticable the paint work was dreadful with every panel suffering with RDS and scuffs. Looking at the condition you would of thought that it had done more than the 20 miles that was showing on the clock.

Wash
- pre soak with Power Max 3, rinsed and foamed again
- wheels cleaned with P21S Wheel Gel
- washed with TBM using Shampoo Plus and Lambswool washmitt
- clayed with Sonus Green which did remove some contaminants









Vehicle was then moved into there Service area to allow me to work. When client (forum member A12DY B) contacted me he requested a Paint Inspection Report to be carried out so all paint measurements were recorded and all defects found from visual inspection were documented.

Over 1300 paint readings were taken and recorded using the Positestor 6000 PTG and the 200 model used on the bumpers
















This was then downloaded onto laptop for analysis using the PosiSoft software supplied with memory gauges. Graph below shows the readings taken from the roof









Instead of giving client one graph per panel (13) I made one graph that showed all panels. The measurements taken from the vehicle indicate that all panels feature the original factory finish..









Some of the defects




































*Correction*
After trying several combos I found menz 3.02 on a black waffle pad was giving me excellent results , however for some of the deeper marks/ scratches i had to step up to Megs Cutting pad and 3m Fast Cut Plus

Rear Tailgate









Front Bumper









Some correction shots

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









After correcting all panels I followed up with 3M Ultrafina on a 3M blue pad.

Vehicle was then given a IPA wipedown in preparation for Zaino then I remembered Andy wanted Swissvax Divine applied so i went around and applied cleaner fluid by hand in preparation for Divine. Vehicle was given a zaino Z8 wipedown...Second coat of Divine will be applied Friday morning before he collects the car

Interior was also detailed and leather conditioned using Swissvax Leather milk. Wheels were sealed with Zaino AIO and then topped with Zaino Clear Seal. Engine bay was given a wipe down with 303 aerospace protectant. Running boards were treated to Zaino AIO..Finally windows were sealed with Carlack glass sealant

Some finished shots after 20+ hours of work











































































































































































as always thanks for looking


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmmmm drool drool. Looks lovely under the lights :thumb:
What is it with Audi paint damage :doublesho


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great flake pop ! WTF did audi do to it to make it look like that ? Excellent turn around though :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Stunning work as always Jay.

Going to have to ask some Q about using the posi 200 as I now have the adv 1 and want to know how to get the most from it like you did here.

Cant believe the state of the car before hand terrible but thats dealers for you.

Atb for the new year Jay.

Paul


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Damn what a mess ! DAMN what a result ! Excellent finish & Divine looks lush might have to add it to my shopping list 

Happy New Year mate :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work Jay !!!!:doublesho


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking stunning there Jay, and the cars great too
Must meet up in the New yr again and have (quite a) few


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Great work fantastic flake showing now, personally would have went for a debadge to clean up back end


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

mobileman said:


> Great work fantastic flake showing now, personally would have went for a debadge to clean up back end


thanks
owner did want it debadged then changed his mind, then changed his mind again and again then finally deided against it...I think it would look better debadged as looks to busy on tailagte, atleast lose the 3.0


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Stunning work as always Jay.
> 
> Going to have to ask some Q about using the posi 200 as I now have the adv 1 and want to know how to get the most from it like you did here.
> 
> ...


Got you Pm paul will respond shortly...but the blue graph was done in excel..
AtB to you aswell for new year



Envy Valeting said:


> Looking stunning there Jay, and the cars great too
> Must meet up in the New yr again and have (quite a) few


thanks Tim..have to watch you with comments like that...you not into men now are you

ATB to you aswell mate for new year

Thanks to everyone else for the comments aswell


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Cracking job. Would love to see some outdoor shots (Natural light) of that one...


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Dynamics said:


> Cracking job. Would love to see some outdoor shots (Natural light) of that one...


was dark when i finished... hopefully can get some friday when I meet the client when he collects it


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Kin hell that's an awesome finish and some great pictures 

Why can't dealers do as there asked, they made a complete mess of any sort of prep.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jay:thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks absolutely class mate, excellent turn around :thumb:

That Q7 looks like a beast!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work Jay that was in shocking condition although its becoming all to common these days, nice write up too:thumb:

ATB for the new year mate...


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I bet that was the best car at the dealers by the time you finished. Nice work.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

That just looks awesome. Great attention to detail as well
:thumb:


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

That is insane, the amount of swirls on a new car.
Great job.


----------



## gtidriver (Apr 10, 2008)

evening, i assume all the readings and paint defect reports where given to the client so he can go back in and demand full payment for their fu:censoredfckup. i would be spitting bullets it that was my car,great turnaround though.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic correctional work Jay.
Top class.
I hope there Audi tech boys where watching how to do it in the future, after all it was shocking the condition of the paint for a new car.
All the best for the coming year.
Gordon.


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

nice detail and an absolubtly excellent choice of car, the owner must have really good taste, lol

In all seriousness though, I really dont know where to start by thanking Jay,

I have always liked to think I have owned nice cars, and in the past few years after owning a few magazine feature cars, I picked up the cleaning habit.

I have spent numerous £££ buying the right cleaning equipment and hours of work on various cars of my own. I always thought that no one could do a better job than me, Im even reknown by mates and neighbours as being a clean car finnatic.

Well how wrong could I be.

I was a bit/alot sceptical about spending £££ on getting someone else to clean one of my cars, - I had been reading and practising the advice on here, I had excellent cleaning equipment, I had cleaned my previous cars to an excellent standard - so I thought am I really doing the right thing.

However I had never tried a machine polish and dont really want to either, some things are better left to the experts, So when I ordered my new car and had seen some of the new car preps on here, I thought right its now or never.

After a alot of research getting quotes and finding the right company to trust with my new car, I chose Jay from Gleamingkleen. I wont lie, I spoke to alot of companies even one that is know for excellence and tv fame but non reasurred me like Jay. He seemed to have the right level of passion and enthusiam aginst proffesionalism, so once my delivery date was confirmed after a few delays, a date was set.

Jay kept in touch all the way up to the time, Then the day came, I got a early morning wake up call saying he had washed my car and the paint work was in fact in a terrible state for a delivery mileage car. I said as long as it can be fixed do what it takes.

Jay in his professionalism stuck to the original quote and said it would be perfect. That night the first batch of photos came. I was shocked at the paintwork as I had instructed the dealership not to touch it. The only time I have seen this car was straight of the trailor covered in transport film and dirt.

Then came the correction photos. I was amazed. All this time I thought no one could clean my car better than me but I was confronted with pictures of a detail I knew I could not match.

I was competley amazed and reassured. Suddenly the cost seemed worth it. Followed by Jay saying that it was far from finished.

A few calls and emails followed with further pics and sorting my new wheels out and me being a pain on deciding on de badging or not. Then the text arrived telling me to look on here for near finished pics.

Breath taking is all I can say. A massive thanks to Jay and now I can not wait to pick my car up on Friday, surely being one of the first 2009 58 plates registered.

Its good looking at posts on here of work done but when its your own car it really is a great experience, all I can say is to those that think like I used to, that no one can get your car better than you, unsure and questioning value for money - GET IT DONE

I have no regrets, just regards for [email protected] who I un doubtedly recommend, and will definatly be using again


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

That is a beast of a car!

Has the Q7 been face-lifted at all recently?

Looks like new Lamps front and rear to me!

Great work, Top draw!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work there


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great job matey. Car looks fantastic now!

These "dealership damaged" cars seem to be turning up a lot more often these days... Ever get the feeling that the in house car prep people take offense at being told not to touch the car and then intentionally mess with it to an extent?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking as a new car should thanks to your work,

Happy new year Jay.:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice work there mate. are they the new rear lights on the q7, not sure if i like them or not? happy new yr all btw


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous work on the Audi Q7:thumb: amazing depth to the paintwork, looks real nice under the lights in the finish photo's


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Top job, looks very nice too.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Jay, fantastic praise from the client aswell which always give satisfaction.


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

the front and rear lights look different as the fronts are adaptive bi xenon - (£850 extra) and the rears are also an optional extra (£250)

thats maybe why it looks slightly different


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dynamics View Post
Cracking job. Would love to see some outdoor shots (Natural light) of that one...
was dark when i finished... hopefully can get some friday when I meet the client when he collects it
__________________
Regards,
Jay

Great! Looking forward to that.

When I first saw a Q7 up close was amazed how huge they are, especially when they are S-Line.

Lovely vehicle.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work on a beast of a car. Looks like Poole Audi :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

A12DY B said:


> nice detail and an absolubtly excellent choice of car, the owner must have really good taste, lol
> 
> In all seriousness though, I really dont know where to start by thanking Jay,
> 
> ...


only just spotted this ...thanks for the kind words Andy. its things like this that give me the most pleasure..your kind words makes what i do worth while mate and i am always happy to help and go the extra mile for all my clients:thumb:

see you in the morning


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic results mate! :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellente work Justin :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice job but it's the customer letter that caught my eye - absolutely excellent praise there - well done!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

id love to know how they get into that state.

Im guessing they take great care at the production line to stop this sort of thing from happenning. I know with BMWs they put protective covers over the wings while the interior is being fitted, and the bumpers arent added till last

so the car definately rolls into the testing booth with 100 % perfect bumpers and paintwork.

So how the heck did it get those scratches during transit ? looks like somebodys dragged a dirty hose or something round it.

This is assuming dealership did as they were told and didnt touch it, and it rolled off the transporter like this ....


----------



## Part Time (Dec 27, 2008)

Remarkable effort and result.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Jay

another 20+ hours ehh, results look stunning.

I must say that it was in a shocking condition for a new car but it all has a happy ending......:thumb:


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

A12DY B - nice post.


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

well Ladies and Gents, collected the car yesterday and was amazed by Jay's work.

car was litterally perfect, he had obviously put alot of hard work and expertise into it and was way above my expectations.

The car was without a doubt the best prepared at the dealership, much better in real time than pics and the customer pack Jay put together was excellent. His standards are nothing short of exemplory so a big thanks. I will continue to use and recommend his services. 

If only Audi lived up to his work and customer service standards


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

A12DY B said:


> well Ladies and Gents, collected the car yesterday and was amazed by Jay's work.
> 
> car was litterally perfect, he had obviously put alot of hard work and expertise into it and was way above my expectations.
> 
> ...


once again thanks for the very kind words Andy, glad i was able to exceed your expectations:thumb: shame about the weather on the way home


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Top Job As always Jay
:thumb:
JIM


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

NOW, it looks the way black should.

Amazing work!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

m33porsche said:


> Jay
> 
> another 20+ hours ehh, results look stunning.
> 
> I must say that it was in a shocking condition for a new car but it all has a happy ending......:thumb:





autoperfection said:


> Top Job As always Jay
> :thumb:
> JIM





tdekany said:


> NOW, it looks the way black should.
> 
> Amazing work!


thanks for the comments guys


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Top quality job. The 'afters' are amazing!!!

:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Although I'm not in a position to buy a motor like that, and probably never will be, I find it amazing that you can spend THAT much money on a new car and the dealers think that is an acceptable state for the paintwork to be in :wall:
It's outrageous.
I don't want the pro's to be out of business, but from new a car like that should look like it did after Jay had finished

Awesome work.

Quite literally, better than new:lol:

And (understandably) glowing praise form a happy customer. Must just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

KKM said:


> Top quality job. The 'afters' are amazing!!!
> 
> :thumb:





swiftshine said:


> Although I'm not in a position to buy a motor like that, and probably never will be, I find it amazing that you can spend THAT much money on a new car and the dealers think that is an acceptable state for the paintwork to be in :wall:
> It's outrageous.
> I don't want the pro's to be out of business, but from new a car like that should look like it did after Jay had finished
> 
> ...


thanks guys:thumb:


----------

